# handling goliath spider



## martinlewis1981 (Dec 27, 2008)

as above just wondering how many of you handle your goliath spiders ??? and have any of you been bitten ?? lol i know your not advised to handle them but just curious as im havin my first goliath tomz 

thanks


----------



## martinlewis1981 (Dec 27, 2008)

also what temprements are yours ?? hear loadsa people say they are an extremely aggressive species ... yet ive heard other people say completly diffrent


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't own one but i remember a vid i saw on youtube of some guy 'handling' goliath. His idea of handling it was it running up his back and it just sitting there in the middle of this guys back in the strike position lol


----------



## martinlewis1981 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol i think i seen that 1 too


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

To sum it up : Not a great idea...

-J


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I held my old blondi just once, I was rehousing her and I was curious how much she weighed so I put my hands under her and lifted her onto the kitchen scales. I wore rubber gloves because although she was pretty placid their hairs are terrible.

Wouldn't ever try to handle the T. apophysis though, she's far too skittish, I'd probably have ended up with a faceful of hairs and a handful of fang holes.

Best to leave them alone really. They have big fangs which would hurt in the same way a bite from a cat would, and itchy hairs which will feel like pieces of glass in your skin. Plus if it bites and you flinch and drop it, it might be injured.


----------



## martinlewis1981 (Dec 27, 2008)

i agree with you both i dont exactly wanna get bitten .... just being curious thats all .... and i heard there hairs on t blondis are 1 of the worst !! sayin all that im excited and cant wait to get her tomz lol


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

martinlewis1981 said:


> i agree with you both i dont exactly wanna get bitten .... just being curious thats all .... and i heard there hairs on t blondis are 1 of the worst !! sayin all that im excited and cant wait to get her tomz lol


The hairs are type 3 nasty to say the least DON'T handle


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

I would get another tarantula of a different genus further along the line if you really want to handle one. I think you'll find that you wont even get close enough to touch a 'goliath' without it biting you.


----------



## Damo666 (Jan 1, 2012)

To sum it up:

T.stirmi/T.blondi + Handling = Epic Fail x infinity
:lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Veyron said:


> I would get another tarantula of a different genus further along the line if you really want to handle one. I think you'll find that you wont even get close enough to touch a 'goliath' without it biting you.


i have seen one handled, and nobody got bitten. and it wasn't an odd placid one- this one would bite...if it had known that what it had been guided onto, was the palm of of someone's hand.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> i have seen one handled, and nobody got bitten. and it wasn't an odd placid one- this one would bite...if it had known that what it had been guided onto, was the palm of of someone's hand.


That's my point...if it knew, it _would _bite. How is someone supposed to know what the tarantula knows, other than in hindsight ?? By which time it would've been too late.

I've seen people handle every tarantula in the hobby and not get tagged. Seen some little Indian fellas give a King Cobra a kiss on the face too. I would still strongly advise against it though. The chances of successful handling are pretty slim.


----------



## martinlewis1981 (Dec 27, 2008)

cheers all advice taken on board :lol2:


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

There is also a clip on youtube where a so called expert is handling a Goliath and drops it, it looks like the abdomen gets damaged and the expert makes some lame excuse like the spider is laying eggs or similar, but it illustrates the dangers to pet as well as owner for handling.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

FOREST FLOOR said:


> There is also a clip on youtube where a so called expert is handling a Goliath and drops it, it looks like the abdomen gets damaged and the expert makes some lame excuse like the spider is laying eggs or similar, but it illustrates the dangers to pet as well as owner for handling.


Just shows that the handling of t's is idiotic and stupid they do not need nor seek to be handled


----------



## Binnieboo (Feb 12, 2012)

wouldn't even bother mine is pure evil...


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Just shows that the handling of t's is idiotic and stupid they do not need nor seek to be handled


handling of t's is not necessarily idiotic or stupid- i am neither, & i occasionally handle some of my t's. done properly, it can be useful therapy to cure arachnophobia. if fact, that is exactly how i cured myself.


----------



## martinlewis1981 (Dec 27, 2008)

have you got goliath tho if so do you handle it lol i received my goliath this morning ....... and all i got to say **** picking her up shes too big to get bitten by ...... she awesome fair play quite content watchin her through the glass at the mo


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive made a reply on your other thread which you may wish to read.

I think handling is unnecessary, and despite what everyone says, is really only for the benefit of the keeper at the risk of both the keeper and tarantula, but each to their own.

I'd suggest, rather than handling you coerce it out of your enclosure and let it walk freely, if you feel compelled to do so. During the summer I let some have a walk on the grass, where they're usually quite graceful but usually seek shade.

The dangers of handling are the fall, with large Ts that's likely to result in a ruptured abdomen or a broken leg. Getting bitten, and the resulting reaction from yourself (physically retracting from it and subsequently dealing with a mechanical bite and possible secondary infection). Dealing with the hairs, which it may spray at you or may attach to you via its movement. I'm currently corresponding with a hospital that specialises in eye care who are reporting on damage caused to eyes as a result of handling tarantula, it doesn't make for a good read.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

wilkinss77 said:


> handling of t's is not necessarily idiotic or stupid- i am neither, & i occasionally handle some of my t's. done properly, it can be useful therapy to cure arachnophobia. if fact, that is exactly how i cured myself.


Like I said idiotic and no tarantula can be handled properly .


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

I "know" someone who used to regularly hold his SAF blondi, one day he dropped her and she died, better to be safe than sorry and itchy :devil:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Like I said idiotic and no tarantula can be handled properly .


yes they can, by doing it near the ground so the t can't fall, and by just letting it walk onto your hand. if i'd never done it, i'd never have gotten over my fear of spiders. and btw, i don't appreciate you calling me idiotic- i am not.


----------



## Tom3593 (Nov 7, 2012)

i wouldnt bother mate not worth it


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tom3593 said:


> i wouldnt bother mate not worth it


not where goliaths are concerned. but the more placid t's can be handled if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Damo666 (Jan 1, 2012)

^^^^^they really should vac that carpet:lol2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate pics like these. A healthy Theraphosa would not allow you to pick it up. They will flick hairs if they sense there is the slightest possibility of danger. If you approach, then they are more than willing to show off their fangs in a nice sexy posture. Try to pick it up and it will either bite, or flick hairs and bite, or bite.

T's don't learn, sometimes they are just too feeble to defend themselves.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Veyron said:


> I hate pics like these. A healthy Theraphosa would not allow you to pick it up. They will flick hairs if they sense there is the slightest possibility of danger. If you approach, then they are more than willing to show off their fangs in a nice sexy posture. Try to pick it up and it will either bite, or flick hairs and bite, or bite.
> 
> T's don't learn, sometimes they are just too feeble to defend themselves.


So what would you suggest would be wrong with this particular tarantula?


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> So what would you suggest would be wrong with this particular tarantula?


Alzheimer's


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Alzheimer's


What?


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> What?


Alzheimer's disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Alzheimer's disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I know what Alzheimers is!


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> I know what Alzheimers is!


Glad you used the link : victory:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Glad you used the link : victory:


What has any of this got to do with the picture i posted


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Alzheimer's





Bexzini said:


> What?


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:


I'm glad you are amused 'cos I have noooo idea whats going on....


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> I'm glad you are amused 'cos I have noooo idea whats going on....


No it was just the reply "what" so the Alzheimer's thing as if you forgot :blush:

Sorry I'm easily amused


As for knowing what is going on, I'm with you, not a bloody clue! :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Biggys said:


> No it was just the reply "what" so the Alzheimer's thing as if you forgot :blush:
> 
> Sorry I'm easily amused
> 
> ...


Oh right lmao I thought there was an inside joke or something that I was missing out on, or being too stupid to realise whats going on :lol2:


----------



## martinlewis1981 (Dec 27, 2008)

your all sayin that goliaths cant be handled yet ive seen no end of videos with people picking them up ...... i think really its down to the personality on the T's some are more aggressive than others ! personally i wont be handling my goliath as i wouldnt wanna drop her and for her to get hurt ! nice pics by the way


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

martinlewis1981 said:


> your all sayin that goliaths cant be handled yet ive seen no end of videos with people picking them up ...... i think really its down to the personality on the T's some are more aggressive than others ! personally i wont be handling my goliath as i wouldnt wanna drop her and for her to get hurt ! nice pics by the way


Thank you


----------



## martinlewis1981 (Dec 27, 2008)

your more than welcome :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> Oh right lmao I thought there was an inside joke or something that I was missing out on, or being too stupid to realise whats going on :lol2:


No :lol2:

I'm not that mean if I was in on it I'd have Pm'd you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Possibly the worst start to a debate you could attempt:


martinlewis1981 said:


> ive seen no end of videos


You tube I'm guessing. I've seen alllll sorts on there. Take it with a pinch of salt mate.

Can I ask you this.... ....If you saw a video of someone stroking a wild lion...would you try it ?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Can I ask you this.... ....If you saw a video of someone stroking a wild lion...would you try it ?


 
Yes...


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Can I ask you this.... ....If you saw a video of someone stroking a wild lion...would you try it ?


I think a lot of people on this forum would if they had the chance!


----------



## martinlewis1981 (Dec 27, 2008)

You tube I'm guessing. I've seen alllll sorts on there. Take it with a pinch of salt mate.

Can I ask you this.... ....If you saw a video of someone stroking a wild lion...would you try it ?


didnt say i was gonna try it m8 i got more sense than that :lol2:....i said it has been done more than enough times so it is possible without gettin bitten :whistling2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

These kind of issues are often confused with "can't" whereas the point lays firmly in the "shouldn't".

YouTube is a means of showing off what can be done, but it doesnt make it a sensible move. However, Ive seen plenty of people handle spiders as that is their choice. I personally don't but I respect the decision of those that do. Its for you to decide whether to or not, just be mindful of the caution people have posted.


----------



## martinlewis1981 (Dec 27, 2008)

fair comment m8 :2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Possibly the worst start to a debate you could attempt:
> 
> You tube I'm guessing. I've seen alllll sorts on there. Take it with a pinch of salt mate.
> 
> Can I ask you this.... ....If you saw a video of someone stroking a wild lion...would you try it ?


So why would you suggest there is something wrong with the tarantula I am holding? You didn't really provide enough information with your post.

And what do you mean take youtube with a pinch of salt?? 

Stroking a lion- holding a tarantula.... hardly the same thing.


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont handle my spiders, and I dont let anyone else handle them either, I dont need it and they dont need it but thats my choice. Goliaths can be handled, they can also have their legs tied up behind the abdomen and have a nice omlette made from their eggs but I don't try that either. Each to their own, my collection are not under any un-necessary danger due to my personal choices.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

FOREST FLOOR said:


> Goliaths can be handled, they can also have their legs tied up behind the abdomen and have a nice omlette made from their eggs but I don't try that either.


Funny sh*t, that made me chuckle:lol2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Veyron said:


> I hate pics like these. A healthy Theraphosa would not allow you to pick it up. They will flick hairs if they sense there is the slightest possibility of danger. If you approach, then they are more than willing to show off their fangs in a nice sexy posture. Try to pick it up and it will either bite, or flick hairs and bite, or bite.
> 
> T's don't learn, sometimes they are just too feeble to defend themselves.


....



Bexzini said:


> So why would you suggest there is something wrong with the tarantula I am holding? You didn't really provide enough information with your post.


.....


Veyron said:


> I hate pics like these. A healthy Theraphosa would not allow you to pick it up. They will flick hairs if they sense there is the slightest possibility of danger. If you approach, then they are more than willing to show off their fangs in a nice sexy posture. Try to pick it up and it will either bite, or flick hairs and bite, or bite.
> 
> T's don't learn, sometimes they are just too feeble to defend themselves.


What I said the first time is what I meant. ^^^



FOREST FLOOR said:


> Goliaths can be handled, they can also have their legs tied up behind the abdomen and have a nice omlette made from their eggs but I don't try that either.


:roll2::roll2::roll2:

True and funny :2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Veyron said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but why isnt it healthy, what would you suggest would be wrong with it exactly?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Bexzini said:


> Yes but why isnt it healthy, what would you suggest would be wrong with it exactly?


Second this. Is that not the same as saying that a snake that doesn't bite is an unhealthy snake or any animal for that matter?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> Second this. Is that not the same as saying that a snake that doesn't bite is an unhealthy snake or any animal for that matter?


I don't believe that all species of said tarantula have exactly the same temperament, will react exactly the same way to things etc, so I want to further understand why he thinks the goliath isnt healthy!


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> Yes but why isnt it healthy


How am I supposed to know

What are the temps?
What substrate is being used?
How deep is the sub?
What is it being fed?
Assuming it's fed live food, is it gut loaded? 
What's the dimensions of the tank/rub/cardboard box ?
The humidity reading ?
How well is it vented ?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Bexzini said:


> I don't believe that all species of said tarantula have exactly the same temperament, will react exactly the same way to things etc, so I want to further understand why he thinks the goliath isnt healthy!


No i agree with you! Sorry i maybe should of quoted what he said rather than what you did. Sorry for the confusion : victory:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> No i agree with you! Sorry i maybe should of quoted what he said rather than what you did. Sorry for the confusion : victory:


Haha no I was agreeing with you too, but adding to it :2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Veyron said:


> How am I supposed to know
> 
> What are the temps?
> What substrate is being used?
> ...


The tarantulas husbandry was fine. How can you say that all tarantulas of the same species have exactly the same temperament? I just dont know how you can make that generalisation


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I think its time for you two to drop this, its not fun to read.
Tarantula don't have a temper, they don't even have a brain! It can't figure whether you are a threat or not and certainly won't learn from such.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

are T's not similar to snakes (mostly rear fanged) where its a case if u handle themat your own risk young then as adults there then used to the human interaction and TOLLERATE IT where as if ur picking up something wild caught not dis similar to a wild caught boiga ur asking to get bitten ?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

no, our poor old tarantula don't have a brain, they don't remember things, rather like the goldfish (don't handle, don't remember)


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> no, our poor old tarantula don't have a brain, they don't remember things, rather like the goldfish (don't handle, don't remember)


So would you suggest that all healthy tarantulas of the same species should behave exactly the same?


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> So would you suggest that *all healthy tarantulas of the same species should behave exactly the same*?


whomever quoted that clearly doesnt know who darwin is or how evolution works lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> no, our poor old tarantula don't have a brain, they don't remember things, rather like the goldfish (don't handle, don't remember)


The goldfish myth has been debunked for quite some time Pete...fish can be trained and can remember things. Hell, even Mythbusters had a go at training goldfish to navigate a maze.

As for "no brain" you are confusing the terminology that is essentially moving the goalposts. Ganglia might not be comparable to the human brain but that doesn't mean they are akin to true 'brainless' organisms like sponges and jellyfish. 

I have seen evidence that tarantula can be habituated by handling as well, or by presenting the same stimulus several times. It is not retained for months or years, but you can't discount that some sensory stimulus can be 'remembered' for a few hours, days, etc.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Bexzini said:


> So would you suggest that all healthy tarantulas of the same species should behave exactly the same?


I didnt suggest that nor would I, however in general terms I'd suggest most act in the accepted manner. That doesnt mean they all react the same, in the instance of handling they might do nothing, they might flick hairs or they might bite. If they bite they might envenomate or they might not. There are a number of variables, and they might also react to extra stimuli, eg loud noise or blast of wind.




GRB said:


> The goldfish myth has been debunked for quite some time Pete...fish can be trained and can remember things. Hell, even Mythbusters had a go at training goldfish to navigate a maze.
> 
> As for "no brain" you are confusing the terminology that is essentially moving the goalposts. Ganglia might not be comparable to the human brain but that doesn't mean they are akin to true 'brainless' organisms like sponges and jellyfish.
> 
> I have seen evidence that tarantula can be habituated by handling as well, or by presenting the same stimulus several times. It is not retained for months or years, but you can't discount that some sensory stimulus can be 'remembered' for a few hours, days, etc.


Its rather a mute point. I too have seen tarantula handled, a said so earlier.

I also said that if you decide to handle you should be aware of the points raised within this thread.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Its rather a mute point. I too have seen tarantula handled, a said so earlier.
> 
> I also said that if you decide to handle you should be aware of the points raised within this thread.


It's not a moot point at all - you were inaccurate in your biology statements there, and if someone repeated them as an argument for x,y,z later then it might be detrimental to an organisms welfare. I am wary of suggesting any organism is a brainless robot because such attitudes inevitably lead to compromised husbandry conditions "because they won't know the difference anyway" sort of thing. 

I wasn't really discussing handling, more the comments regarding brains and memory. A spider has a lot more than a diffuse nerve net like the cnidaria, and whilst the vertebrate brain is rather more complex, we simply do not know much about what invertebrates are 'thinking' or experiencing.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

OK they're not stupid, but we don't know how intelligent they are. or not.

geez!


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

*please no smart ass argumentative relies, I simply want the spider/owner safe as poss*

Ok so not many people accept handling their spiders but I do handle and as long as spiders are around whether it be newbs crazies or those not in the "none handling clique" people are gonna continue to do so for as long as it is a hobby, I wouldn't advise as a newb holding a Theraphosa sp.("goliath") but and this is a big BUT I do believe that if you MUST insist on doing so it is possible to do so but I'd suggest handling some inbetween species and building up experience with "dashers" and "kicker" and just general "nasty muthaf*ckers" first, I have handled my female blondi several times and haven't been bitten nor when I handled my poeci or haplopelma and bla and bla and bla, there is a right time and right method in doing this without being bitten but if you aint willing to be patient and build this info up I suggest not trying at all, either you will get yo' ass bitten or the spider will get hurt or escape, either way an all round epic fail :mf_dribble: first of all you must understand how food oriented these spiders are, if it moves they will try and eat it first and foremost (no matter what it is seriously!!) so you must take the spider's status quo or "context" lets say, away from thinking it's dinner time, so I'd suggest (I know pox and other will crucify me for saying this but...) gently stroking/poking it's back legs with a (very) long paint brush or I use a garden cane, let it get the feeding response out the way, then try and see if you can manipulate AS SLOWLY AS POSSIBLE (or you gonna get a "dasher" or a "kicker" and believe you me a faceful of any theraphosinae hairs is no laughing matter!) the fellow over the edge of the viv towards the waiting hand, let it stop touch your hand with its front legs (to taste you and decrease the chance of startling it and either being bitten or dropping the poor bugger) once it knows youre there encourage it slowly on, keep your hands as low as possible so if a drop/jump occurs it dont get hurt, then control it by letting it walk(or more likely run as "goliaths" are not calm species even on your hands) don't slam your hand in front of it to sharply/close to the front of it to stop it dashing or you'll startle it and get bitten, have someone on hand to get it off your back (because it WILL end up there if you keep handling it) and a large tub to catch it when it jumps on the floor (mine ended up INSIDE my settee and i had to cut the bottom off and get her out) and most of all stay CALM and good luck, but I'd strongly advise not handling one if you get it, will almost invariably end in disaster which is why i dont handle my girl really anymore, you wanna hold a bigger spider get a nice (semi) docile (in general of course different spider differ) Salmon pink (Lasiodora parahybana) :gasp::gasp::gasp: take a breath now lol


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

martinlewis1981 said:


> as above just wondering how many of you handle your goliath spiders ??? and have any of you been bitten ?? lol i know your not advised to handle them but just curious as im havin my first goliath tomz
> 
> thanks


I read this as:
"I want to handle my tarantula"

Instead of giving criticism i'll just give my experience, I've seen some really placid goliaths before that handled just fine, and others that will never let you handle them EVER. To be honest T's arn't a handling pet... They all have the potential to do serious damage, especially if you're allergic to the venom and hairs of any type are an absolute bitch. You'll know once you see your own goliath if you want to handle it or not, and then you can make your own judgement....

Everyone says handling is bad, and it is... but it is nice to have a T you can handle and this is completely understandable. It's fun to show off your pet to other people, and maybe even educate them in the process. But if this is the only reason you want a T, get something else...


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

i had an overwhelming urge to hold my spiders once,so i bought a hamster instead,now they do like being handled.Well until he bit me and then i fed him to my T.blondi


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

OrigamiB said:


> I read this as:
> "I want to handle my tarantula"
> 
> Instead of giving criticism i'll just give my experience,
> ...


Who is everyone?
everyone that doesn't do it maybe
but everyone that does doesn't say that 
:2wallbang:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

jorge666 said:


> Who is everyone?
> everyone that doesn't do it maybe
> but everyone that does doesn't say that
> :2wallbang:


Calm down, its just an observational generalisation.... handling T's will never be good for the animal though. stress...potential risk from falling etc, I won't go through the negatives, I'm sure everyone else has.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

OrigamiB said:


> Calm down, its just an observational generalisation.... handling T's will never be good for the animal though. stress...potential risk from falling etc, I won't go through the negatives, *I'm sure everyone else has*.


they really have lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> they really have lol



The Iguana Song - YouTube
:whistling2:
:roll2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> The Iguana Song - YouTube
> :whistling2:
> :roll2:


:gasp:

Best song ever...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Best song ever...



It is  :no1:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is  :no1:


My parents didn't agree but they can get over it :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> My parents didn't agree but they can get over it :lol2:



thats just because they haven't herd me singing it yet


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> thats just because they haven't herd me singing it yet


Sing it and youtube it!!!!! :2thumb:

I might have to convert it, and set it so the song plays everytime they log into their computer :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> The Iguana Song - YouTube
> :whistling2:
> :roll2:


Rofl this is the best post in this whole damn thread!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Sing it and youtube it!!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> I might have to convert it, and set it so the song plays everytime they log into their computer :lol2:


Do you really want me to do that. :hmm: I actually can't sing at lmao!



Bexzini said:


> Rofl this is the best post in this whole damn thread!


of course it is. :flrt:


----------

